# Which Antivirus????



## kenpo_cory (Dec 7, 2005)

I know theres a lot of people on here that know a lot about computers so i thought id get some advice. In your opinion which is the best antivirus program out there? The reasoni ask is because i currently have mcafee and when i scan my computer it doesnt find any threats but i went to a website and did a free scan from a company called stop sign and it found tons of spyware and trojans. So whats going on here? Why would mcafee not find anything and another program does? Im confused.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Dec 7, 2005)

I just noticed i shouldve put this question in the computer room, sorry guys. Any of the mods care to move this for me? Thanks.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 7, 2005)

Virus software may not scan specifically for spyware.  Get AdAware or Spybot Search and Destroy for that problem.

As for specific av ware, I use Norton and always have.  I use no firewall at home (never have) and have never had a virus survive long enough to do any damage.

Also, bear in mind that sites that offer such free scans may be looking simply to sell you their own av ware.  There are such unscrupulous folk out there.  Be cautious!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 7, 2005)

AVG is probably the best, and it's free!  

I'd avoid Norton like the plague 

And, I wouldn't trust a site that promised to scan my system, get a well known product to do that.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 7, 2005)

Viral software is different from antispyware or adware.  You can post in the Computer forum here in MT for more info.

-Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 7, 2005)

Moved.  I suggest Norton, and I use Spybot and AdAware also.  You can use something like ZoneAlarm if you want a free firewall with a good reputation.

-Michael


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 7, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Moved. I suggest Norton, and I use Spybot and AdAware also. You can use something like ZoneAlarm if you want a free firewall with a good reputation.
> 
> -Michael


 
That's the software combo that I use, mostly out of laziness.  
If are connected to the internet via dsl or cable modem you really should have a firewall, though supposedly Windows XP service pack 2 has a firewall, I don't know much about it and have little confidence in Micro$oft's ability to stop an attack...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

Spybot and AdAware are good stuff.


----------



## still learning (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello, Every weekend there are computor radio talk shows. Many of them mention which antivirus programs to use....the one that stands out is
  Zonealarm, AVG.  

They all said the FREE ONES seems to work best....Try search (kimcambo web site) for free downloads? ..................Aloha


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 7, 2005)

majorgeeks.com is a good place to go for free tools.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 7, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> AVG is probably the best, and it's free!
> 
> I'd avoid Norton like the plague
> 
> And, I wouldn't trust a site that promised to scan my system, get a well known product to do that.


 
www.grisoft.com

Look around for the free one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2005)

http://free.grisoft.com


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 7, 2005)

AVG Free rules. 
Spybot S&D and Lavasoft AdAware.
i top it off with a dash of zone alarm on my router.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 8, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> http://free.grisoft.com


 
Good work.


----------



## splazzatch (Dec 8, 2005)

I use and recomend a combination of Norton antivirus. Spybot S&D and Adaware. I also use ZoneAlarm as a firewall. Next, I donwloaded a program called CoolWebShredder. It scans for some of the nastiest spyware out there called CoolWebSearch. 

I hope this help.


----------

